# Solved: How to change the color of the comment indicator in the corner of a Excel Cell



## Gregor1234 (Jun 3, 2004)

I am writing VBA code in Excel that adds Comment Objects to cells depending on the content of those cells.

When the comment is added a red triangle indicator appears in the upper right corner of the cell. 

Is it possible/How can I change the color of those indicator triangles on a cell-by-cell basis?

I have a feeling that this is not possible but I thought I'd ask.

You can change the color of the error indicator triangles but you have to change all of them at once (can't change then cell-by-cell). 

I can't find any reference to fill color of comment indicators.


----------



## RHurlburt (Oct 31, 2003)

Built into Excel and cannot change.

However, as a workaround, you can draw triangle using AutoShapes over the comment indicators.

Hope this helps.


----------



## RHurlburt (Oct 31, 2003)

By the way, I found this information that will do a lot of neat things thru code to the indicator:

http://www.contextures.com/xlcomments03.html#Indicator


----------



## Gregor1234 (Jun 3, 2004)

Very Interesting. Thank you very much.

I looked at the link above and tried their method for covering the indicators with triangle shapes filled with the color of my own choosing. This works pretty well but when you change the view scale (zoom), the drawn triangle scale while the built-in indicator triangles to not. This means that when you go to a scale <100%, some of the built-in indicator triangle color peeks out from behind the drawn triangle. Since the sheets I am making will almost certainly be viewed at 75%, I've increase the size of the drawn triangles to compensate (W=8, H=6). This does not fix the scaling issue but is an adequate stopgap for this instance.


----------

